# hors/en dehors



## sterrenzio

Bon après-midi à tous,
je ne parviens pas à saisir la différence entre *hors* et *en dehors de* dans le contexte suivant (contexte informatique, bien sûr! ):

Attenzione, hai cliccato fuori dalla sagoma
Attention, vous avez cliqué *hors* / *en dehors de *la silhouette

Quelle solution choisiriez-vous?

Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sterrenzio,
"Hors de", "en dehors de" : zuppa e pan bagnato !
"Hors" non lo userei senza "de" .


----------



## sterrenzio

Quanto tempo che non sentivo il detto "se non è zuppa, è pan bagnato" 

Grazie Matou, sceglierò la versione più breve!


----------



## matoupaschat

Zuppa e pan bagnato : come diciamo in francese (locale) "la culture, c'est comme la confiture : moins on en a, plus on l'étale" ... Perciò, ho afferrato l'occasione 
Poi scusa, ma mi stavo chiedendo se non fosse meglio tradurre "sagoma" con "cible", una parola che credo discretamente usata in ambito medico-informatico .

Buona giornata .


----------



## sterrenzio

Bonjour Matou,
alors aujourd'hui je vais essayer de vaincre ma paresse habituelle et de m'entretenir en français avec tous ceux qui parlent cette belle langue.
A propos de cible, il s'agit en effet de la silhouette du corps humain sur laquelle le médecin va placer un grain de beauté qu'il vient de détecter, voilà pourquoi de suis tentée de choisir "silhouette" pour "sagoma".
J'ai bien aimé l'histoire de la confiture, ahaha!


----------



## matoupaschat

Hai ragione, sagoma = silhouette  .


----------

